# Leaky seals...



## Joseph Burrell (Aug 27, 2006)

Ack. $32,500 for a car and I get wet all the way to work this morning. It rained pretty heavy last night and when I got in the car this morning, there was some drips on the leather seats. Then, all the way here, I was dripped on from a leak from where the top connects at the driver side window. Oh boy. I opened the top when I got to work and it does look like the seal (weather strip) is compromised in places.


----------



## WolfsburgerMitFries (Jul 4, 2005)

*Re: Leaky seals... (Joseph Burrell)*

One of the other owners mentioned there is a dressing you can apply to the rubber seals, its supposed to be in your owners manual. You get the dressing at the VW dealership parts counter. Can one of the owners post a picture of that information so we can see how it reads?
Also put up pictures of your damaged seals, or describe their location for others to check on their car.


_Modified by WolfsburgerMitFries at 6:23 AM 8-30-2006_


----------



## notawagon (Nov 7, 2005)

*Re: Leaky seals... (WolfsburgerMitFries)*

Wow...
One of the main reasons I like this car is the folding top versus cloth.
Since my car is 95% parked outside, this is not good to read.


----------



## Joseph Burrell (Aug 27, 2006)

*Re: Leaky seals... (notawagon)*

I will try to get some pictures up of what I assume are the trouble spots today as well as some pictures of where the water was actually leaking from. 
Its covered under warranty, but its still a bloody aggravation after owning the car for 5 days.


----------



## RockinGti (Feb 18, 2002)

*Re: Leaky seals... (Joseph Burrell)*

any chance that since the window goes down a little bit when you open the door that the water possible dripped from there and down onto the seat? Jetta's have been known to do this too because the top of the door actually curls in towards the roof and the vibration of someone opening the door causes some water to fall off after heavy rains


----------



## Joseph Burrell (Aug 27, 2006)

*Re: Leaky seals... (RockinGti)*

That may explain the water on the seats (just a little bit) as the windows drop a little when both doors are unlocked, and upon opening them.
Doesn't explain the constant drip I endured on my way to work this morning. This was not coming from anywhere near the windows and is at a point below where the top connects above the driver side. It looks like (in theory) that the weather strip where the top connects to the frame is compromised and the water leaked into the frame and subsequently found a place into the cab at this plastic joint (near the top right of the windsheald. Dripped onto my arm and leg for 20 minutes.


----------



## nette (Aug 23, 2006)

*Re: Leaky seals... (WolfsburgerMitFries)*

The owner's manual states, " the CSC roof seals can be damaged if you cvlean the roof with a power washer. Do not use any rubber cleaning products or appearance products that contain silicone; do not use cleaning products containing acids, such as industrial dust removers or insect repellents."
"We recommend treating the dry rubber seals with a soft, fine pored sponge and special lubricant (liquid) G 052 172 A1"
I went to my dealer. They ddn't have the lubricant in stock, but said they could order it for me. I inquired as to the price....it's $95.00!!


----------



## nette (Aug 23, 2006)

*Re: Leaky seals... (WolfsburgerMitFries)*

The manual also states that "We recommend cleaning and treating the CSC roof seals after every car wash. "If rubber seals are well maintained, they will resist freezing" Now there is another concern....cold weather


----------



## Joseph Burrell (Aug 27, 2006)

*Re: Leaky seals... (nette)*

Well, I wouldn't mind some leaking after 4 years, but 5 days? Shouldn't need lubrication this early in the game one wouldn't think. I'm taking it in to see the dealer whenever I get a chance as there's no way some lubrication will fix this problem.


----------



## ialonso (Aug 26, 2006)

*Re: Leaky seals... (Joseph Burrell)*

Out of curiosity, what are the last 5 digits of your VIN ? I wanted to check how close your car build is to mine.


----------



## bjorngra (Jul 22, 2006)

*Re: Leaky seals... (Joseph Burrell)*

Can you post a picture of the exact location of the leak? My car should arrive next week, and it's raining here pretty heavy. I hope it's incidental.


_Modified by bjorngra at 9:29 AM 8-30-2006_


----------



## nette (Aug 23, 2006)

*Re: Leaky seals... (Joseph Burrell)*

I agree... It must really be disappointing. I'm not looking forward to our first rain or the first official "car wash". I'm sure it's just a damaged seal that can be replaced.
Did you see the pics from the plant in Portugal with the Eos going through the water torture chamber? Do you think everyone got tested?


----------



## bjorngra (Jul 22, 2006)

*Re: Leaky seals... (nette)*

Yes, is has to be incidental, it can't be possible that every Eos has it. Volkswagen's are quality build cars. Much of the construction looks the same as the Audi A4 Convertible.


----------



## Speedster356 (Aug 7, 2006)

I read a report of an EOS having tremendous leaking problems in the Greek VW club.
The problem was solved in an official VW dealer. I do not know any further details.
You should take it to the dealer ASAP and have your leak problem solved.
This has nothing to do with maintenance. It is obviously a manufacturing/assembly fault.


----------



## owr084 (Nov 15, 2004)

*Re: (Speedster356)*

Just one more thing to add to the checklist when you go to pick up your new EOS from the dealer: Borrow a hose and check the seals


----------



## jmg3637 (Jul 17, 2006)

*Re: Leaky seals... (nette)*

I am appauled







by hearing of this problem, and will be very interested in others real life experiences over the next few months. 
My concerns about issues like this on first year model designs ( especially retracting hardtops) is why I bought my "temporary car off ebay". I also wanted to really experience life in SoCal as a Convertible owner b4 I decided which car I wanted to use on a daily basis for the next 8 years. No doubt I will have to deal with the rains







but I doubt that I will ever again have to deal with the snow on a seasonal basis as i did while growing up in Omaha








I am concerned about the amount of TLC that may be required for this car as well. I am well past the stage in my life where I will spend a couple of hours on personally cleaning my car and making it look pretty.


----------



## WolfsburgerMitFries (Jul 4, 2005)

I looked around German boards to find out about the $95 Volkswagen G 052 172 A1 weatherstrip dressing. It appears that it is a well known weatherstrip dressing that comes from a division of DuPont called "Krytox" and there is significantly cheaper Krytox resold from other auto manufacturers. Have a look at the link. Do a google search as "krytox GPL 205" or "Krytox Weatherstrip". The Germans were trying to put together a group buy to lower the cost, might not be a bad idea here.








http://www.ecklers.com/product...d=256 
Krytox was $32 for a 2 ounce tube in March 2003, now its "on sale" for $38.69 as of 8/30/06.
Chemically, Krytox is silicone-free and is supposed to stop oxidization of the weatherstripping. It is supposed to be chemically inert. 
Between VW spec 502.00 motor oil, DSG fluid, Lexol and Krytox, its just getting to be a pain to make sure you have the right chemicals to maintain your car properly.




_Modified by WolfsburgerMitFries at 10:52 AM 9-1-2006_


----------



## swordfish1 (Jul 22, 2006)

*Re: Leaky seals... (WolfsburgerMitFries)*

Well, mine is fine, even after a few days of VERY heavy rain.
I do believe their is a design fault with the boot (trunk to you yanks














). I park my EOS on a road with a slight cant. When it has been raining and I open the boot lid, water pours off it into the boots.
This however has nothing to do with seals, just the design.
Incidentally, will the seals be relubricated during the routine servicing?


----------



## Pelican18TQA4 (Dec 13, 2000)

*Re: Leaky seals... (swordfish1)*

Totally sucks you're gettin' dripped on. Being a former convertible owner, I'll say this, convertibles are water-resistant, not water-proof.


----------



## ialonso (Aug 26, 2006)

Having owned two of the cheapest american converibles (Sebring 2000 and 2004) I have to say I disagree. Only a crappy windshield replacement made it leak until I found the source. I put more than 100,000 miles between the 2 cars. That thing was like being inside a drum when it rained though... So much noise..... 
the Eos is in a different category, although smaller.
still:
Eos > Sebring (by a long shot!)


_Modified by ialonso at 6:42 PM 8-30-2006_


----------



## aflaedge (Jun 27, 2006)

*Re: Leaky seals... (Joseph Burrell)*

Huricane Ernesto is about to dump on Virginia for a few days. I'll let you all know how my car holds up. So far all I've gotten from a day of light sustained rain is a couple of drips when I open my car door but nothing more than would be expected. Water does seem to collect somewhere though because I also notice a large amount of water hitting the ground when I open the door. I'm not sure if it is just rolling off the outside of the door or it is getting trapped somewhere down low.


----------



## JML (Jun 19, 2000)

*Re: Leaky seals... (aflaedge)*


_Quote, originally posted by *aflaedge* »_ Water does seem to collect somewhere though because I also notice a large amount of water hitting the ground when I open the door. I'm not sure if it is just rolling off the outside of the door or it is getting trapped somewhere down low.

That seems to be common with triple sealed car doors. My 2003 Audi A4 has the same issue. Water collect between the first and second seal and is trapped at the bottom of the door. When you open it, its gushes out (and looks like the door was filled with water0> Interestingly, I only have this issue on one of the doors, so maybe it has something to do with a outer seal rupture. Oh, the doors the water collects in time gets stained at the bottom. You might want to wipe the inner seals from time to time.


----------



## aflaedge (Jun 27, 2006)

*Re: Leaky seals... (JML)*

Could you possibly take a picture of where these stains occur? I noticed a white smudge about two inches long on the door sill today but it came off pretty easy. Also do you have anything more to go on besides a hunch about a compromised seal because if it only happens on some doors but not all I would prefer to get my car fixed under warrenty so that it doesn't happen at all. However, if this is just typical across the board I doubt I'll be able to argue that it needs fixing.


----------



## aflaedge (Jun 27, 2006)

*Re: Leaky seals... (aflaedge)*

No leaks after driving for two hours in remnants of Ernesto. I had a little bit of water accumulation in the door seals but nothing got inside. I openned the trunk once I got to my destination and the water off the top of the trunk all landed on the back windshield and ran into the trough. I can imagine if there was even more water that perhaps some of it could spill over but it seemed pretty deep. A small amount of water dripped off the vertical part of the trunk lid but that is pretty much unavoidable. All in all I was pretty impressed with the handling in the water and the seals.


----------



## andrewLI (Sep 21, 2006)

*Re: Leaky seals... (Joseph Burrell)*

I have had the same leak problems. I had the car for 4 days, and then it rained. Water comes in from the A pillar. Upon inspection you can actually see where the sides are different. I brought the car in for repair - the leak was a surprise to the VW Service department. They called in an expert who is from the company that designed the roof. They did some kind of process to try and remold the weathstriping. I went to pick up the car and we put the hose on the car. All seemed to be ok. Upon leaving it started leaking again. Seems movement of the car moves the water into the car. No clue what happens next in their trying to fix it.
For those of you who have had this problem, can anyone advise how you problem was fixed and what the actual problem was???
Thanks
AndrewLI


----------



## Malone32 (Sep 5, 2006)

*Re: Leaky seals... (andrewLI)*

This may be a silly question, but could you tell me where the A pillar is. I believe I have a lead and it is right below where the roof meets the windshield on my car. It does not appear to be from the roof itself. It is a very small leak, and my hope is it is still water coming in when I open the doors. But, I want to see if that is the same place your car was leaking.


----------



## andrewLI (Sep 21, 2006)

The leak is right where the driver headliner frame-bar locks into the a-pillar (windshield frame). The gaskets don't look right. They were grey and dry the day I picked it up too.
Volkswagen hasn't done anything right. The car was delivered FILTHY. I had to wait all day at the dealership when I picked it up so they could send it out to a detail shop down the road because they don't have Saturday service hours. 
Not a good experience with VW. They also promised a rental car if this repair took more than a day (they don't do "loaners") and then they went back on their word. 
They said it was fixed. I drive a few blocks and water poured in on a beautiful sunny afternoon.
Now they say they will take care of a rental if it needs to stay past tomorrow.
1 more time with the leak, and it's the LEMON LAW - THEN THEY'LL HAVE A LOANER ON THEIR LOT!
The VW service guys couldn't even touch the car. The VW engineers were sent to the dealership to look at the problem.
The car is sleeping in the service bay again tonight. Thanks VW!


----------



## northvw (Jul 14, 2006)

*Re: (andrewLI)*

Actually that is reassuring that the VW brass are there inspecting the problem. Good luck.


----------



## Professor Gascan (Sep 11, 2002)

Not to brag, but we've had out Eos for a week now, and there's been only one day without rain. Thankfully there hasn't been a single leak.


----------



## RockinGti (Feb 18, 2002)

*Re: (andrewLI)*

It's not VW's fault that your car was delivered filthy, maybe you should take that up with your dealership! Your poor experience was with dealing with your particular dealer and not really VW. If these things really bothered you that bad you would find another dealership to work with. VW also didn't go back on their word about the loaner, again a dealership issue. Hopefully it will all get fixed very soon and you can start really enjoying a wonderful car!


----------



## ehdg eos (Sep 9, 2006)

*Re: (RockinGti)*

Sorry bout your problems. But I too have to agree this is a bit of a dealer problem not VW for some of your issues. My dealer in fact even washes my car every time I pick it up from being serviced.


----------



## bjorngra (Jul 22, 2006)

*Re: Leaky seals... (Joseph Burrell)*

Is the roof from the inside wet? When the car is wet, there is some water between the vertical seal of de doors. I mean the vertical seal between the frontside window and the backside window.
When you open the door, some drops fall from the seal on the leather seat. When you did't see the drops falling than it looks like the roof is leaking.








I don't call this leaking.


----------



## aflaedge (Jun 27, 2006)

*Re: Leaky seals... (bjorngra)*

I've seen those drops once or twice right after I have gotten into the car when it is pooring down rain. However, once I wipe them away they do not return even if it continues to rain heavily.


----------



## nette (Aug 23, 2006)

*Re: (RockinGti)*

I agree alot of your problems are with the dealer. When I had a concern my dealer took my Eos in the next day to check it out.
When I took my Eos home at 5:30 pm on 8/22, it was immaculate having arrived at 3:00 pm from the port.
My dealer washes all cars that are in the service department and covers them up until the owner arrivers for pick up!
Please keep all of us posted regarding the leak problems.


----------



## andrewLI (Sep 21, 2006)

*Re: (nette)*

Leak is NOT coming in through the window. Leak is coming through the seams in the A Pillar - not dripping down from the window. Water is gettting in from somewhere - leaky/improper seals. Those who have this problem will know what I mean. If you are fortunate enough not to have this problem, then you are indeed lucky. It may be that there was a problem on the day or time period certain cars were made. Mine was made in May. it's Thunder blue with beige interior. Perhaps only these cars have the problem??? Just a thought.
Though some of you on this board have had this problem too - what did VW do to fix it?
And, Yes, there are definitely some problems with the dealership getting their act together. Facing major inconveniences with this whole thing. The dirty car is not the biggest problem as it can always be cleaned - but again, something specific to my dealership.


----------



## ialonso (Aug 26, 2006)

Please post the last 6 numbers of your VIN. Maybe we can assert if others with close build numbers have the same issue.


----------



## sp_wh (Dec 2, 2005)

*Re: Leaky seals... (Joseph Burrell)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Joseph Burrell 7:52 AM 8-30-2006* »_*I will try to get some pictures up* of what I assume are the trouble spots today as well as some pictures of where the water was actually leaking from.

No pictures?


----------



## andrewLI (Sep 21, 2006)

*Re: Leaky seals... (sp_wh)*

I don't even have my car to take pictures. I just got the car last Saturday. VW has had it since Thursday (it's now Sunday) and VW's experts are coming tomorrow. 
However, there aren't any stains or something I could show in a picture. Just water on the A Pillar.


----------



## pmdaddone (Aug 5, 2006)

*Re: Leaky seals... (Joseph Burrell)*

Mine leaked as well. I brought it back to the dealer and they "fixed" the seal. They didn't mention anything about a compound to place on the seal, nor did they understand what I was talking about when I said I read about a sealant on this forum. Now, it has rained since I got the car back and it did not leak again. However, the rain storm was not as hard as the one I drove in that started the leak so the jury is still out on this one I think. I'll tell you what though, leak or no leak, it's the best damn car...ever! (In the price range...I mean!)


----------



## andrewLI (Sep 21, 2006)

*Re: Leaky seals... (pmdaddone)*

Did they happen to tell you what the did to "fix" the seal. My VW seems to be at a loss.
Also, my car was produced in May. I think it's number 656 (or around there). Thunder blue, Beige interior, Luxury. Wondering if it may be out lot.
Thanks.


----------



## VW PAUL (Apr 30, 2005)

*Re: Leaky seals... (andrewLI)*

No matter what your always going to have some water drops in a convertible when it comes to downpours and heavy rain....we had a bentley continental gtc for a week and it had some droplets when it downpoured for 2 days straight...nothing to kill over...there was more rain inside when you'd open the door to get out anyways lol


----------



## andrewLI (Sep 21, 2006)

*Re: Leaky seals... (VW PAUL)*

Okay...picked-up the car tonight. VW did a great job on detailing the car inside and out! 
The seal that was replaced is exactly the one I thought it was. The wind-deflector which, when in the "down" position, pivots left and right, "pinched" the rubber drainage gasket long enough (while the moonroof was closed on it for a long period of time) for it to permanently mold itself that way. 
The first attempt to fix it by heating it to re-form it didn't work. It has since been replaced and when we picked it up tonight, the new one looked nice and firm. They say the car passed all the water and wind tests after the replacement of the seal.
It's going to rain this Thursday here in NY. WE'LL SEE!!


----------



## andrewLI (Sep 21, 2006)

Back into VW - 4th time. Same problem. Lemon law?


----------



## darien (Oct 28, 2006)

*Re: (andrewLI)*

Wow, I am sorry to hear that. Mind my ignorance, so are u telling us that you have leaks during rain? Or during car wash?
Is the leakage like pour? Or just drippings?


----------



## Malone32 (Sep 5, 2006)

*Re: (darien)*

I have had the same problem, and the best way I can describe my leak is it is like a leaky sink -drip, drip, drip. It seems to only happen in a really hard rain (common in Florida) and is made worse when the car is moving. 
My car is with the dealer right now, going on a week, and I am beginning to get very worried. I have looked at some other forums on the web, and it appears several other owners have had the same issue. The big problem is that you have to wait for VW to get out and look at the car and because it takes a hard rain to get the leak, it is hard to replicate. 
Has anyone else had the same leak and has the issue been resolved?


----------



## ATLeos (Sep 28, 2006)

*Re: (Malone32)*

Mine has been back twice now for small leaks in the same area. It started out just at the passenger side A pillar. Now, after the dealer worked on it the driver's side also leaks in the same place.


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: Leaky seals... (andrewLI)*

October 2: 
_Quote, originally posted by *andrewLI* »_...The wind-deflector which, when in the "down" position, pivots left and right, "pinched" the rubber drainage gasket long enough (while the moonroof was closed on it for a long period of time) for it to permanently mold itself that way. It has since been replaced and when we picked it up tonight, the new one looked nice and firm. They say the car passed all the water and wind tests after the replacement of the seal.

November 15: 
_Quote, originally posted by *andrewLI* »_Back into VW - 4th time. 

Hi Andrew:
Thanks a lot for posting details about what was found to be causing the water leak, and the technicians did to solve the water leak. I have highlighted your comment in blue text above, so it is easier for others to find that information in the future.
I'm really sorry to hear that you have a leak again, 6 weeks later. Do you think it is caused by the same thing, is a consequence of the effort to fix the first leak, or do you think it is caused by something unrelated to the first leak?
Michael


----------



## passat06boi (Feb 1, 2006)

Don't know if this is already in here...but...
Live in CT...have an EOS...maybe 6 days now..
We've had torrential rains here...and this AM when I opened the passenger side door...a Puddle of water splashed down on the ground... ?? THAT NORMAL?
And i've noticed a drop or two in the car during/after rain showers... Seal? Window? top? I make sure the windows close all the way and that when i shut doors that they stay up...


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: (passat06boi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *passat06boi* »_...this AM when I opened the passenger side door...a Puddle of water splashed down on the ground... ?? THAT NORMAL?

Maybe because of the quantity of rain that you have had (and the fact that there have been fairly high winds in your area), some water was blown in above the seal that runs across the top of the window. When you opened the door, the compression on the window seal was released, and the residual water fell out. That's just a guess - but at least it 'fell on the ground', not on your driver seat!








For what it's worth, aircraft do that all the time if they are parked on the ground during heavy rain and high winds. The cabin door seal is not pressurized when the plane is on the ground, water gets driven in to the gap at the top of the door, and when you open the door, you get a splash. After you get splashed once, you learn to take evasive maneuvers the next time you open the door after it has been raining...
Michael


----------

